# 1 1/8 Straight Steerer tube To 1.5 Tapered tube Fork Conversion



## xOffxThexLipx (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey guys...brand new to the forum and just looking for a little advice. Ive got an 06 Specialized Rockhopper sitting around that Ive been building up for the fun of it and looking to put a new Fox Fork on it. I just found out today that they have this headtube bottom Cane Creek 40 Series EC44/40 Bottom Cup > Components > Headsets and Spacers > Headsets | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop conversion to possibly run a tapered fork. Long story short aside from knowing i have a 1 1/8 threadless headtube, im not sure of the 44mm they require to run this setup. Is that the standard size bore in a 1 1/8 threadless headtube from back in 06? Any way for me to tell besides measuring with a calibrating tool when its all apart? Also will I still be able to get a new Fox fork with straight steerer tube for a while or are they kind of phasing these out? Thanks so much and appreciate any advice


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

While there are headsets that accommodate a straight fork in a tapered tube frame, as far as I know, the opposite is not possible. It makes sense if you think about it. The link you included does not seem to allow this either -- is it the correct link?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

xOffxThexLipx said:


> Hey guys...brand new to the forum and just looking for a little advice. Ive got an 06 Specialized Rockhopper sitting around that Ive been building up for the fun of it and looking to put a new Fox Fork on it. I just found out today that they have this headtube bottom Cane Creek 10 Series EC34 1 1/8" Headset > Components > Headsets and Spacers > Headsets | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop conversion to possibly run a tapered fork. Long story short aside from knowing i have a 1 1/8 threadless headtube, im not sure of the 44mm they require to run this setup. Is that the standard size bore in a 1 1/8 threadless headtube from back in 06? Any way for me to tell besides measuring with a calibrating tool when its all apart? Also will I still be able to get a new Fox fork with straight steerer tube for a while or are they kind of phasing these out? Thanks so much and appreciate any advice


Not possible.

ID for a straight 1-1/8" external cup head tube is 34mm, which is what your bike has.
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't buy a fox, for gods sake.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

arkon11 said:


> Don't buy a fox, for gods sake.


Yah, that's good advice. Steer him away from the best forks on the market.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

What's wrong with the fork that's on it? I'm only asking because the price of a new Fox fork is pretty insane these days and I can't imagine spending that kind of money on an '06 Rockhopper. Maybe you could buy a used one on Ebay and then have it freshened up with new seals and oil...

And of course, Shiggy is right as usual. You can't fit a tapered fork on a bike designed for a straight fork although the opposite is possible. A tapered fork has a 1 1/2 inch bearing on the bottom and that won't fit into a head tube meant for a 1 1/8 inch bearing.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

It is possible to fit the tapered steerer to an older frame that started out with a straight 1-1/8" steerer but the headtube diameter must be 44mm which, as shiggy points out, is not the case on the '06 Specialized.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Brewtality said:


> Yah, that's good advice. Steer him away from the best forks on the market.


I hope you're kidding... With someone with that many MTBR posts, I would have thought you'd learned by now.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

arkon11 said:


> I hope you're kidding... With someone with that many MTBR posts, I would have thought you'd learned by now.


I love Fox forks. Firm lockout. Stiff forks, solid construction, good customer service, great aftermarket support. 
I have also owned Rock Shox products. My Fox forks always out shined the RS forks.


----------



## ajen2410 (Feb 16, 2021)

arkon11 said:


> Don't buy a fox, for gods sake.


Don't get a good fork?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, 7 years later.. I'm hoping they've gotten a new bike


----------

